# Monster crappie caught out of family pond



## Jleannb86 (Jan 19, 2021)

Here are two brothers holding monster white perch that they caught in their Mimi (Beth Pollock) and Papa’s (Jimmy Pollock) pond in Arabi, Ga. on January 15, 2021. They were caught with an Ugly Stik Dock Runner spinner reel. On the left is Ethan Pollock (5) and his older brother Elijah Pollock (13).Ethan’s perch was 16 1/2 inches long and weighed 3 lbs & Elijah’s perch was 14 inches long and weighed 2 1/2 lbs.


----------



## pjciii (Jan 19, 2021)

They had a fight on their hands. I just bet they were so excited. That is what gets um coming back.


----------



## Jleannb86 (Jan 19, 2021)

pjciii said:


> They had a fight on their hands. I just bet they were so excited. That is what gets um coming back.


 They did have them a little fight.. but it was really fun watching their excitement!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 19, 2021)

Man that's a good day on the water!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2021)

Goot Lawd, I'da been excited too !!  Congrats, and I'm thinking mounts, or filets !!


----------



## ghadarits (Jan 19, 2021)

Wow good job guy!!


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 19, 2021)

Fantastic!  Way to go young men!


----------



## Tentwing (Jan 19, 2021)

Love it ?


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 19, 2021)

Awesome, some slabs right there.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 19, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## antharper (Jan 19, 2021)

Congrats to them young men .... slabs !


----------



## Lilly001 (Jan 19, 2021)

Excellent fish.
That’s the starting of two fine young men.


----------



## Flash (Jan 20, 2021)

NICE looking fish, way to go


----------



## MFOSTER (Jan 20, 2021)

Congrats on the great fish,tell the family coach mark from macon said hello.


----------



## ugajay (Jan 20, 2021)

Way to go young men!


----------



## 27metalman (Jan 22, 2021)

Man... Those are some slabs!


----------



## Raylander (Jan 24, 2021)

Oh yeah!


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 24, 2021)

Jleannb86 said:


> They did have them a little fight.. but it was really fun watching their excitement!


Great catch, and tell that joker in your avatar, “Monster Man” said to tighten up.


----------



## Howard Roark (Feb 21, 2021)

Flash said:


> NICE looking fish, way to go



You should hire them to supply your operation.


----------



## littlejon (Feb 24, 2021)

WOW, awesome!


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 24, 2021)

Great catch, fellers!


----------



## sea trout (Mar 6, 2021)

Those are awesome!! Crappie are my favorite freshwater fish to eat!


----------

